# MSE-Ops In Afghanistan



## Thompson_JM (1 Mar 2005)

Hey All. 

I was wondering if there were any 935's on here who have been to afghanistan. reason im asking is because there is a posibility I might be on Roto 4 and im wondering just what their primary role was, and how the tour was from their perspective.

 i hope im not asking to general a question, but ive only found out about this today at work, and they didnt seem to have alot of info on it. 

Cheers, and thanks in advance.

 Josh


----------



## MSE_OP18 (8 Jun 2005)

Hey Josh,
Well there are quite a few of us over there right now. This is my second tour there and its still going strong. Lots of long hours and out every single day. If you get a chance to get on it do it. Good experience especially being in the reserves. Make sure your veh quals are up to snuff though. Any questions drop me a line.


----------

